# Nitro/Water/Meth and Oxygen Sensors



## OZiredGTI (Aug 25, 2008)

Warning noob post!
As my first post I want to say how good a site this is. I have been reading for more than 6 months and this is the first time I haven’t been able to find an answer.
Can anyone tell me if nitromethane is incompatible with lambda sensors?
I know my sensor has been on the way out for a while. It stutters on feather throttle and changing from off to on the gas.
It has suddenly gone to heaven in the last few days. The trims are all over the place and my fuel consumption has gone up drastically - although it seems to drive the same!
The only thing that has changed recently is I have been adding 5% nitro to my meth/water injection.


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Nitro/Water/Meth and Oxygen Sensors (OZiredGTI)*

I really don't think it is incompatible with the O2 sensors, although I could be wrong.
Sounds more like a boost/vacuum leak. Have you checked for leaks?
Also you might try unplugging your MAF and driving around?
If there is little or no difference you might have a bad sensor.
Good luck getting it running right,


----------

